# Stackable Slot Cutter with top bearing?



## JDSW (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm hoping this is the appropriate forum for this. In the attached sketch, I show a joint that I do quite a bit for a knockdown bed corner. It's a variety of tongue and groove, cut along the width of 4/4 material. I first do a 3/8"w x 1/4"d on piece 1.  Then I dial in the appropriate rabbet on piece 2. It's not a really difficult thing to do; but I was wondering, given the variable of stock thickness, if (using a router dedicated to this task) I could modify a stacked slot cutter to have a top bearing which would ride along the tongue, and provide a consistent 3/8" space, so I wouldn't need to dial in, and I could simply grab the dedicated router and get to work?
Sketch B shows the corner having used a traditional tongue and groove cutter, which ensures accuracy, but leaves less stock at the already weak point.

So my question is practicality, but especially safety.



Thanks in advance

Josh


----------



## rickjb (Nov 26, 2010)

You can do this on a router table with no problem. Am I to assume that you are looking to do this "in the field", thus looking for the bit you described?


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Would not used stacked slotters.
Their overlap is a little sloppy and they're
unnecessarily large in diameter.
Not recommended x this author.


----------



## JDSW (Dec 5, 2013)

rickjb said:


> You can do this on a router table with no problem. Am I to assume that you are looking to do this "in the field", thus looking for the bit you described?


Not necessarily in the field, but I'm routing on the end of an 84" piece, so I'd find it easier to use a handheld. 

Basically, looking for a way to ensure a 3/8" tongue every time, given the limitation of the size of the piece. If it were smaller, I'd fit it on the table saw or router table no problem.

Thanks for the answers, 

Josh


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Many tongue and groove bit sets are available. Here is on example...

Tongue & Groove Assembly - Toolstoday.com - Industrial Quality Carbide Tipped Router Bits

Frankly though, I'd use the router table.


----------

